# Outlook 2007 will send but not receive



## bkansky (Dec 15, 2008)

Recently disconnected router that was not working but now Outlook (Office 2007) will not receive but will send. I disconnected Comcast modem and then rebooted but still cannot get e-mails through Outlook. Any suggestions?


----------



## tedm333 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi: I've got the same problem with Outlook 2007. Thinking of reinstalling the program as I've checked and rechecked all of the settings and can't find anything wrong. A few times I have sent myself a message (outgoing messages can be sent) and later (about 3 hours or more) my message will come through, but it shouldn't take that long. My IPS is Verizon and I am using FIOS. If you receive any replies, would you mind sharing them with me?

tedm333


----------



## nev25 (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah Great site 
THought someone would have helped by now ????????????????

I uninstalled and reinstalled but it didnt help

I downloaded thunderbird (another email program) Still got the same problem.
All things point to the ISP but I can log on and view email on there website so my passwords are ok

I posted this
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f57/outlook-wont-sync-329397.html

before I found this thread


----------



## tedm333 (Aug 14, 2007)

Appreciate your reply, but have you found a solution?


----------



## nev25 (Sep 5, 2008)

bkansky said:


> Recently disconnected router that was not working but now Outlook (Office 2007) will not receive but will send. I disconnected Comcast modem and then rebooted but still cannot get e-mails through Outlook. Any suggestions?


In your case it sounds like a firewall problem
Maybe???


----------

